# general restart network procedure



## azathoth (Dec 25, 2017)

I torrent a lot and sometimes my FreeBSD desktop is stopped network wise.

reboot fixes

I had luck restarting dhclient one time but this week that didn't work.

What is the best way to restart networking on FreeBSD 11.1?

I feel unix should not need a reboot to get networking going again..


----------



## Minbari (Dec 25, 2017)

`service netif restart`


----------



## scottro (Dec 25, 2017)

You may also need to do `service routing restart`


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 27, 2017)

Any idea why networking is 'ceasing' in the first place?  Is a key process dying for some reason? Any out of memory errors?  Any thing awry showing up in /var/log/messages or other file?


----------



## azathoth (Dec 29, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Any idea why networking is 'ceasing' in the first place?  Is a key process dying for some reason? Any out of memory errors?  Any thing awry showing up in /var/log/messages or other file?


I think its throtling by my isp..
Happens after I bittorrent a ton.
Reboot fixes.
service dhclient restart re0 used to fix but not this time.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 29, 2017)

You already posted in here about this didn't you? Thread 63098

So how is this discussion thread different?


----------



## azathoth (Jan 1, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> You already posted in here about this didn't you? Thread 63098
> 
> So how is this discussion thread different?


The procedure used then didn't work.
If it worked, I wouldn't post.


----------



## scottro (Jan 1, 2018)

In such a case, you are better off linking the first post and saying, I tried X,Y, and Z but it didn't work. Otherwise, people trying to help may wind up doing double work, and as, many of the more knowedgeable here are also very busy, it's more important, if you want answers. to make it as easy for them to help you as you can. 

As we're in the US, I assume you don't have another choice for ISP.  You can try googling something like RCN throttling bittorrent and see if there are ways to test it, and if anything can be done. Again, we're in the US, so I doubt that anything can, but it never hurts to look.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 2, 2018)

scottro said:


> In such a case, you are better off linking the first post and saying, I tried X,Y, and Z but it didn't work. Otherwise, people trying to help may wind up doing double work, and as, many of the more knowedgeable here are also very busy, it's more important, if you want answers. to make it as easy for them to help you as you can.
> 
> As we're in the US, I assume you don't have another choice for ISP.  You can try googling something like RCN throttling bittorrent and see if there are ways to test it, and if anything can be done. Again, we're in the US, so I doubt that anything can, but it never hurts to look.


Oh I kno its throttling.
A reboot always fixes.
What im trying to figure out is howto restart network such that I dont have to reboot.


----------



## scottro (Jan 2, 2018)

I've never had the service netif restart;service routing restart not work for me. Maybe it's RCN doing weird things to your modem?  (Just a wild, wild guess, because you should be able to to fix it with netif and routing restarts), though if that was the case, I'd think a full modem restart would be necessary.

Maybe a cheap VPN?


----------



## azathoth (Jan 2, 2018)

scottro said:


> I've never had the service netif restart;service routing restart not work for me. Maybe it's RCN doing weird things to your modem?  (Just a wild, wild guess, because you should be able to to fix it with netif and routing restarts), though if that was the case, I'd think a full modem restart would be necessary.
> 
> Maybe a cheap VPN?


I will try netif and routing next time it happens, netif alone didn't work previously...
service dhclient restart re0   did work...then one time recently it didn't and I just rebooted.


----------

